# Nabba North West 2011 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors

1st Tom Imlah

2nd Malcolm Tinsley

3rd Stephen Jones

4th Adam Edge

Under 18's

1st Edgar Matsinhe

2nd Marcus Harrison

3rd Ben Adams

4th Jarrad Rimmer

Over 40's

1st Carl Stevens

2nd Paul Rowe

3rd Sean Watson

4th Colin Tyson

Over 50's

1st Oscar Roberts

2nd Alan King

3rd Ronnie King

Miss Toned

1st Catherine Hosker

2nd Sarah Mura

3rd Racheal Masters

4th Farrah Jones

Miss Trained

1st Anita Kenyon

2nd Paula Ostle

3rd Fiona Vos

Novice

1st Gary Ferguson

2nd Paul McAndrew

3rd Jon Tuplin

4th Chris Nolan

First Timers

1st Kieran Ibbott

2nd Jackson Quirke

3rd Gary Arnould

4th Wez Marwood

Class 4

1st Gary Hutton

2nd Adrian Birchall

3rd Emo Eshiett

4th Mark Finch

Class 3

1st Jo Walker

2nd Steve Alder

3rd Jason Elasham

4th Alex Jackson

Class 2

1st Dave Hancock

2nd Pat Ryan

3rd Joey Boyd

4th Wayne Lockett

Class 1

1st Dave Ackers

2nd Simon Drake

3rd Rohallah Saltani

4th Craig Davis

Overall Dave Hancock


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great show packed full of great physiques on stage


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well Done to Cath in the Toned.

Team Bring it baby.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she looked really well the girl who came fifth i had 3rd i was shocked she never made top 3


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well done to Gary Ferguson and Jo Walker both come from same town as me. I train with Gary (Novice Winner) he was looking awsome. Disappointed I couldn't make the show work commitments unfortunately. Well Done


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

How did Si Drake look Paul, as I know you were judging and value your opinion?

Didn't get to see him during his diet.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

surprised gary hutton did this show when hes already qualified for britain by being last years winner


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> How did Si Drake look Paul, as I know you were judging and value your opinion?
> 
> Didn't get to see him during his diet.


sorry mate i would need a class i did not get all the names....



stevie flynn said:


> surprised gary hutton did this show when hes already qualified for britain by being last years winner


yes steve my thoughts exactly when i asked him he said he wanted to win the overall.....my issue with that is he took a trophy from someone else when there was no need to....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

He was class 1 mate, came second.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

i agree paul....

steve


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

saw this on wsm last year, one guy competed in two qualifiers in different countries and won a place in the final both times,really felt for the guy who missed out by one spot the second time. no need shattering someones dreams when you have a place.

but then again could be Gary Hutton's dream to win the overall, still don't seem right.

think it was Travis Ortmayer

lost a lot of respect for the guy at the time.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

was a great show i was in the novice had to cut diet short but i still entered anyway lol

heres a few picts i got of lineups i didnt stay to get all the classes but heres what i got.

mrs toned

under18s


----------

